# Indy area any luck???



## moreldawg (Feb 21, 2013)

How goes it in Indy area. Bout done n S. In. Would like info on public hunting areas or if someone would like to hook up and pick. A place to camp and hunt would b great. 
Thx
MorelDawg 
I smella the Morella!!


----------



## indywest (Apr 6, 2013)

Man, I've just about given up here .I've been completely shutout this year. Its been so depressing I just want to fall on my shroom'n stick ! (JUST KIDDING) But Im over it .I may try again Sun w/the Wife and daughter.


----------



## rockster11 (Apr 30, 2013)

worst year Ive seen... One yelllow in Hamilton County..


----------



## moreldawg (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm n southern tip picked around 20 lbs total. But scattered not great but way better than last year. Headed out to try again.


----------



## boogaloo outdoors (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm hoping some yellows pop today. I'm in Hamilton Co. Had a good spot with greys a few weeks ago. Kept waiting for the yellows. A few days ago my spot had 2 big yellows, but they shut off with that cold freeze. Fingers crossed.

Talked to my buddy back home in Northern IL and he had a 6 lbs. day last Sat. Needless to say, I'm jealous.


----------

